# Orchestra arrangements of Rachmaninoff preludes



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Some of Rachmaninoff's piano works have always suggested orchestral colors to me, so I arranged three for orchestra. The works are the Preludes, Op 32 #4 in E minor, #5 in G major, and #3 in E major. The result is a little symphony, just under ten minutes in length. It might work to open a symphonic concert, although it would be a lot of effort for a short piece. What do you think?

Despite the botched title, the third link below is for the third movement: (If you let any of these tracks run past the end, the stupid cite will shunt you to a different piece.)


__
https://soundcloud.com/gwyon%2Fsymphony-of-preludes-1st-mvt


__
https://soundcloud.com/gwyon%2Fsymphony-of-preludes-2nd-mvt


__
https://soundcloud.com/gwyon%2Fsymphony-of-preludes-i


----------

